# Help need to pick an R5 or R6



## KKCFamilyman (Aug 6, 2020)

I purchased the RP in Jan 2020. It was and is a good camera. The 2 shortcomings are the AF for a running puppy is pathetic and the 4k is cropped with no Dpaf. I was so excited for the R6 which is like a mini 1dX and 4k uncropped. I am now dissapointed that everyone seems to keep saying the R5 is better. I was hoping to have it last for all my family photo/video needs for the next 5 yrs till my kids graduate HS. I have now sood my RP so no camera to wait till more reviews come out. My ? Is should I move to the R for slightly better af tracking and 1080p video or get the R6/R5?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 6, 2020)

From what I'm seeing the R versus R6 is a wash--they have different strong points; R6 will have better AF, but R will have more resolution; you can go down a list but I don't know it personally so don't ask me! The R5 is unambiguously the most awesome tool of the four for stills, and does some video, even some 4K video, without issues. (4K HQ, however, does overheat).


----------



## pmjm (Aug 6, 2020)

The R5 is better and actually gets longer video record time than the R6. I have the R5 and the eye-AF for a running puppy is everything you would want it to be. But the autofocus system is identical on both cameras. 

The catch is that these cameras will not meet many people's video needs. The standard 4K mode is soft and the HQ will overheat. 

The R might be the sweet-spot for you, but it doesn't have as good of an autofocus system as the R5. But then again, it can record 4K indefinitely.

I will say, the R5 in crop mode (1.6x) is very sharp and doesn't overheat. It's probably the way I'll be using this camera for video the most. If you can live with that, get the R5.

Otherwise, keep the RP for another year and re-evaluate in 2021 as the ecosystem will look different then. There's no perfect all-in-one option for hybrid shooters right now.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Aug 6, 2020)

pmjm said:


> The R5 is better and actually gets longer video record time than the R6. I have the R5 and the eye-AF for a running puppy is everything you would want it to be. But the autofocus system is identical on both cameras.
> 
> The catch is that these cameras will not meet many people's video needs. The standard 4K mode is soft and the HQ will overheat.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I was to rushed and sold. The RP..


----------



## SteveC (Aug 6, 2020)

pmjm said:


> The R5 is better and actually gets longer video record time than the R6. I have the R5 and the eye-AF for a running puppy is everything you would want it to be. But the autofocus system is identical on both cameras.
> 
> The catch is that these cameras will not meet many people's video needs. The standard 4K mode is soft and the HQ will overheat.
> 
> ...



I'd love for the crop enable to be in the same part of the menu (under the video quality, rather than being its sibling) as the HQ mode.

I couldn't access half of the video modes, and I thought it was because I had no CFexpress card. But the missing modes didn't match what I'd expect from the tables at the back of the manual...and some of the ones I did have, when I chose them, I got a message saying they wouldn't record to an SD card. I finally figured out I had crop mode switched on--which was invisible to me because it's OUTSIDE the video quality setting screen.


----------



## pmjm (Aug 6, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I'd love for the crop enable to be in the same part of the menu (under the video quality, rather than being its sibling) as the HQ mode.
> 
> I couldn't access half of the video modes, and I thought it was because I had no CFexpress card. But the missing modes didn't match what I'd expect from the tables at the back of the manual...and some of the ones I did have, when I chose them, I got a message saying they wouldn't record to an SD card. I finally figured out I had crop mode switched on--which was invisible to me because it's OUTSIDE the video quality setting screen.



THANK YOU! The settings for different modes are very confusing. They should all be on the page where you select resolution and frame rate. Canon's menus getting more convoluted while Sony's cleaning theirs up. 2020 sure is wild.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 6, 2020)

pmjm said:


> THANK YOU! The settings for different modes are very confusing. They should all be on the page where you select resolution and frame rate. Canon's menus getting more convoluted while Sony's cleaning theirs up. 2020 sure is wild.



Yeah, HQ and high frame rate are there, but Crop is not. Wouldn't be too awful if there was a button there to set up time lapse too, but that would be stepping away from "quality"


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 6, 2020)

My vote is the R5. Why compromise?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2020)

The R6 is going to be a great camera. Chances are that you will not use most of the extra features in a R5. Just the price of a memory card that can handle 8K is going to be several hundred dollars. Get a R6 and another lens.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 6, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> My vote is the R5. Why compromise?


I agree with this sentiment!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 6, 2020)

Honestly. Unless you absolutely NEED the 45mp than get the R6. The R5 is a crap load of money and then you need to drop hundreds more on a memory card. Just get the R6 and if you have the extra money put it towards a nice lens


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Aug 7, 2020)

I think I am torn on the R6 or going back to the R. The R5 is a ton of $$$.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 7, 2020)

Based on your post I think the R6 would be your best bet. It shares the same AF system with the R5 that seems to be getting good reviews from first adopters - that may be useful for the "running puppy" you mentioned. Unless, of course, you NEED the extra resolution the R offers.

Now, I also have the RP and the thought of possibly trading it in for an R6 has entered my head a couple times. Then again, I got the RP mostly because of its small size - and comparisons show the R6 to be a significantly larger camera...larger enough to the point where it's "may as well take the 5D". Oh well, otherwise I wouldn't necessarily mind the decrease in resolution to get the upgrades in IQ and AF...


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Aug 7, 2020)

Act444 said:


> Based on your post I think the R6 would be your best bet. It shares the same AF system with the R5 that seems to be getting good reviews from first adopters - that may be useful for the "running puppy" you mentioned. Unless, of course, you NEED the extra resolution the R offers.
> 
> Now, I also have the RP and the thought of possibly trading it in for an R6 has entered my head a couple times. Then again, I got the RP mostly because of its small size - and comparisons show the R6 to be a significantly larger camera...larger enough to the point where it's "may as well take the 5D". Oh well, otherwise I wouldn't necessarily mind the decrease in resolution to get the upgrades in IQ and AF...


I wish I had not sold my RP. I like the R6 and the extra size is not too bad but some reviews are saying the 4k video is soft and is frustrating to hear as I want the hybrid role it can play with uncropped 4k. To me a mini 1dx is awesome but it does not seem to be getting the love I thought it would.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 7, 2020)

I have and use the RP more than my 5Div. I got the RP to replace my M because of the FF and (for me) better menus and touch focus points in a camera that was not too much bigger than the M6 + EVF. I really would like to move from the DSLR to the R5 but am not ready to deal with the cost. I am hoping the price will drift down by next summer and then will sell the 5Div (and a lens or two). I know you sold your RP. If you are able, I'd hold out for the R5/R6 over the R. Better controls , EVF refresh and (arguably) IQ would take my priority.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Aug 21, 2020)

I did finally preorder the R6. I am still trying to decide 70-300 ii with adapter or rf 24-240 for some extra reach.


----------

